# Grass Slipper SR 100



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That was poetic and I am jealous!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

That is a neat area. Looks very fishy, but I've only managed some small reds and trout. Prolly me tho.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Brett,

when are u gotta let me see upclose your skiff and fish out of it! 

u said that few weeks ago.....lol.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice Brett.  Can't even tell you how many times I've crossed that bridge and looked south, thinking about trying it. ;D

The slipper's looking good.  I guess I should check your build thread, cause I see a few finishing details that weren't there before.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

When would you like to go Blake?
The non-skid paint worked great today.
I got muddy and wet wading around,
then walked the decks and gunnels
testing out the new paint. I'm still in one piece,
and no bruises this time. Gimme a pm
and we'll set up a time and place for your "test ride".

    

HaMm3r..Slipper will never be finished,
unless I destroy her doing something I shouldn't,
or I get bored and sell her.
Which ain't happening any time soon.

;D


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Good looking spot Brett. Glad it finally got warm enough to paint.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report Brett! 

Nice to have a micro to get into those places others can't, ain't it??

Slipped is looking gooood!

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> Nice to have a micro to get into those places others can't, ain't it??



My flats boat, that I sold a year plus ago, never would have gotten past
the second oyster bar, coming out of the ICW. No way it could have
gotten past the mouth of this oyster creek at the north end of Stomach Lake.










I'm gonna have to get a new camera, this old one just doesn't
have the resolution needed to detail just how shallow that water is.


----------

